
California Supreme Court takes three-state initiative Proposition 9 off ballot - spking
https://www.sfchronicle.com/politics/article/Splitting-up-Calif-State-Supreme-Court-takes-13085880.php
======
oldmancoyote
California, as it is today, is the only major player in efforts to curtail the
excesses of the conservative juggernaut. This market is so large that
California's liberal legislature can coerce many nation-wide businesses and
institutions to conform to it's liberal agenda with the threat of exclusion
from its market. Efforts to divide the state would splinter that market
reducing this power and also might produce 4 more conservative senators.

------
dragonwriter
Short version: the measure is being challenged as beyond the power of a ballot
initiative as it would constitute a “revision” rather than a mere “amendment”
to the State Constitution. The Supreme Court has decided that the challenge
warrants deferring the measure pending resolution of the challenge.

My commentary: obviously, there's no remedy possible if the measure were to be
passed and implemented before a challenge was resolved, so deferring it makes
sense; and, honestly, I think ultimately the challenge had to succeed in the
merits. While the boundary between amendment and revision is not as clear as
it should be, replacing the state with the new ones had got to be on the
revision side or the distinction is meaningless.

